# Καναρίνια > Ζευγαρώματα - Αναπαραγωγή - Νεοσσοί >  Πικ Πικ & Κατερίνα 2014

## mparoyfas

Δεν ειχαμε σκοπο να βάλουμε ζευγαρι τον αρσενικο μας φετος μιας και δεν ειχαμε την εμπειρια να το κανουμε αλλα τι τα θες για αλλου ξεκινας και αλλου καταλήγεις .
Η Ελένη ηθελε πολυ να βαλουμε ενα ζευγαρι και το επιχειρημα ηταν αποστομωτικό θα έλεγα <<μπαμπά θα του βρεις κοπέλα να  κανεις  αυτον μπαμπα και εκεινη μαμα ή να παω να παιξω με τις μπάρμπι μου;>>
Εκανα την κουβεντα σε ενα φίλο και εκει που θα έμπαινα σε διαδικασία ανεύρεσης κοπελας εκεινος μου χαρισε την Κατερινα !!!
Ευτυχώς για μενα υπαρχει αυτος εδω ο χωρος οπου εχουν γραφει ολα οσα χρειάζεται ενα αρχάριος σαν εμας, και ιδου το αποτελεσμα σε φωτο πλεον σας παρουσιαζουμε το ζευγαρι πλεον ο Πικ Πικ με την Κατερινα :
Οποιαδηποτε παρατηρηση συμβουλη, ειναι καλοδεχουμενη θελω ομως να δειτε λιγο το πανω ραμφος της κοπελας μας, δεν το εκοψα εξ αρχης πιστευοντας οτι θα χτυπησει σουπιοκοκαλο ομως δεν το εκανε και πλεον το παίρνει σε σκονη απο την αμμο που σε μια σπασμενη ελαφρος εξωτερικη μπανιέρα οπου εκει μεσα ειναι το πρωτο που θα κανει στο μολις 1 λεπτο ανα μια ωρα περιπου που βγαίνει εξω.


Το ζέυγος!!!
[IMG][/IMG]

Εκείνος !!!

[IMG][/IMG]

Εκείνη!!!

[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]

Εκεινος σε αλλη φαση !!
[IMG][/IMG]
εδω εχουμε τηννν πόζα !!!
[IMG][/IMG]

τοοοο!!! Ζευγάρι λέμε !!!
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]

Το σημα wc αφορα το υπολοιπο σπιτι εξω απο χωρο που φιλοξενουμε το ζευγαρι μας με μια χιουμοριστικη διαθεση ο χωρος ειναι ενα αιθριο 22 m2 κλειστο με 7 m2 παραθυρα με σιτα για καλο εξαερισμο χωρις κουνουπακια , η αυγοθηκη εχει το ψωμι του jk21 χθες ειχα το χορτοαυγοmix του Στέλιου αν δεν κάνω λάθος το ονομα συμπαθατε με οι ταιστρες εχουν ενα ετοιμο μιγμα της king με περιλλα , λιναρι, χωρις ρουπσεν και μπισκοτο ενισχυμενο με κια και περιλλα καφε βιολογικα , το πατωμα κάτω απο την σχάρα εχει χαρτι κουζινας  με αλλαγη ανα 2 ημερες προσεκτικα , εχω 2 σουπιοκοκαλα ενα φρεσκο ενα πετσοπατο για να αποφυγουμε τσακωμούς οπως και 2 μπροκολα , τελος ενα σπασμενο εξωτερικο μπανιο εχει παρει θεση ως αμμομπανιερα με σκονισμενο σουπιοκοκαλο οπου βασκανε ολο χαρα και τα 2 πολλες φορες την ημερα .
Δεν εχω πολυ καλη αποδοχη στις αυγοτροφες που δοκιμασα να φτιαξω μαζι με την κορη αλλα προσπαθουμε να βελτιωσουμε την εκτελεση ωστε να παρουμε καλυτερο αποτέλεσμα το αυγο ψωμι jk21 το εφτιαξε η γυναικα μου (για αυτο και τυγχανει αποδοχης χωρις μελονερο!!!)  συντομα θα ανεβασω και φωτο με τις προσπαθειες των συνταγων μας. Σας ευχαριστουμε πολυ για τις διδαχές και την φιλοξενια G.B.C.

----------


## e2014

ειναι υπεροχα,να τα χαιρεστε και με καλους και απογονους!!! ολα γρηγορα στο κλαδι ευχομαι!!!! μπραβο και καλη συνεχεια!!!!

----------


## jk21

MΑΝΟ καλη συνεχεια !!!! ηταν να μην αρχισεις !!!! 


* αρκουν δυο πατηθρες μια δεξια ,μια αριστερα .Ετσι και ο χωρος κλεινει και θα κουτσουλανε στις αποκατω .Αν θες βαλε την μια χαμηλα και την αλλη κρατα αυτη που ειναι πιο ψηλα

----------


## alex1974

Καλη συνεχεια και με το καλο στο κλαδι !

----------


## lagreco69

Καλησπερα! παιδια. 

Πολυ ομορφα τα καναρινακια σας, να τα χαιρεστε!!! 

Το ραμφος της Κατερινας, θελει λιγο κοψιμο αλλα οχι τωρα. δεν νομιζω οτι θα εχει προβλημα στο ταισμα των νεοσσων. 

Καλη συνεχεια!!!!

----------


## kostaskirki

Καλή επιτυχία και καλή συνέχεια!! Ωραίο ζευγαράκι.

----------


## Gardelius

Είναι όλα πολύ τακτοποιημένα και τα πουλάκια αστέρια !!! 

Μπορείς να δοκιμάσεις πολλές συνταγές Μάνο !! 

Το αυγοψωμο είναι πάντα η βάση όλων και μετά από κει .. ξεκινάμε διάφορες παραλλαγές ! 

Εύχομαι όλα να πάνε κατ' ευχή και τα μικρά στο κλαρί.

----------


## stavai

Καλή αρχή παιδιά !   
Πολύ όμορφα με το καλό στο κλαδί !
Από αυγά τρία έχουν κάνει ?

----------


## gpapjohn

Όλα πανέμορφα,

τα πουλάκια, ο διάκοσμος, τα κλουβιά, όλα...

εύχομαι να γεμίσεις πουλάκια.

----------


## mparoyfas

> Καλή αρχή παιδιά !   
> Πολύ όμορφα με το καλό στο κλαδί !
> Από αυγά τρία έχουν κάνει ?


Ευχαριστούμαι πολύ , ναι στα 3 εμεινε ειναι πρωταρα (πρωτη γέννα) και πολυ πεισματαρα να σκεφτείς δεν βγαινει απο την φωλια με κανενα κούνημα την χαιδεψα στην ραχη σαν γατί και αυτη απλα με κοιταγε φυσικα δεν το ξαναπροσπαθησα για οώσκοπηση ουτε λογος μερικες φορες που την πετυχα εξω πηγα να δω ή να βγαλω φωτο και αμεσως μπήκε μεσα οποτε ειπα αστην αυτη ξερει καλυτερα απο μενα τι να κανει ετσι μειναμε θεατες με εβγαλε και απο την δυσκολη θεση βλεπεις πρωταρηδες και εμεις  :Jumping0046:

----------


## Steliosan

Τι πουλια καναρινια;

----------


## Gardelius

Πολύ καλές οι διατροφικές συνήθειες που τους περνάς !

----------


## mparoyfas

Ευχαριστω πολυ Ηλια , μαζι το καταφέρνουμε αυτο ολοι μαζι εδω , χωρις την βοηθεια σας κανενα τετοιο βιντεο οπως και αλλα δεν θα υπηρχαν ! Ναι Στελιο καναρινια κοινα.

----------


## jk21

Μανο το εκτροφειο αυτο που λες ,αν ειναι καταλληλων διαστασεων και με καταλληλη προετοιμασια ,μπορει να πετυχει πολλα και ειναι μια ουτοπια (ή οχι ) που δεν εχει βγει ποτε απο τα ονειρα μου ,αλλα δεν μπορουμε να μιλαμε για καναρινια .Οχι οτι ειναι ανεφικτο ,γιατι μαζικη απελευθερωση καναρινιων ,καταλληλα προετοιμασμενων για την χλωριδα (σπορους ,χορταρικα ) του τοπου σε ημιωριμη μορφη , αλλα και την πανιδα (παροχη εντομων σε ζωντανη μορφη )  που θα συναντησουν ,με απωλειες φυσικα για καποια απο αυτα (ειναι ανεφικτο στατιστικα και κυριως για αυτα με εντονο κιτρινο χρωμα και λιγοτερο για τα πρασινα που προστατευονται καλυτερα απο τους θηρευτες ) μπορει να πετυχει και να οδηγησει σε ζευγαρωματα στη φυση.Ομως η κινηση αυτη θα ηταν σταδιακα τραγικη για το οικοσυστημα ,αφου ισως δρουσε τοπικα αρχικα και ευρυτερα στη συνεχεια ,ανταγωνιστικα στα ντοπια ειδη ,με αναλογο σιτηρεσιο 

η εκτροφη και απελευθερωση ιθαγενων ομως ,ειναι πραγματικα υπεροχο ονειρο ,αλλα προεχει πρωτα η εξαπλωση της πραγματικης εκτροφης τους ,η σταθεροποιηση της και η εμπεδωση συνειδησης που σε μια ενδεχομενη δυνατοτητα περισσευματος στο κοπαδι ενος εκτροφεα ,η πρωτη ιδεα - αναγκη που θα ειχε ,δεν θα ηταν η εμπορικη εκμεταλλευση τους ,αλλα η ανατροφοδοτηση του οικοσυστηματος  με καταλληλα προετοιμασμενα πουλια 

γιατι οικοσιτοποιημενα ιθαγενη ,ειναι ακομα και αυτο ,τραγικο λαθος ,αφου θα ειχε σαν ιδεα ,το αποτελεσμα της καθε ταλαιπωρης περδικας εκτροφης ,που απο τη μια γινεται ευκολη λεια για θηρευτες και κυριως για αυτους που τις απελευθερωνουν για να καλυψουν τα κενα που οι ιδιοι δημιουργησαν (καποια ανεξελεγκτα μελη τους που δρουνε παρανομα εστω ) και απο την αλλη ο κινδυνος ζευγαρωματος της με την πραγματικη αγρια περδικα ,οδηγει σε μικρα με παρομοια οικοσιτοποιημενη συμπεριφορα 

Βεβαια σε μια κοινωνια με αλλη ηθικη και παραδοση στο θεμα ,δεν θα υπηρχε κανενα προβλημα ,αν πχ η καρδερινα δεν φοβοτανε τον ανθρωπο ,οπως η δεκαοχτουρα και τα σπουργιτια 

στη σημερινη βεβαια .....  


Αυτο βεβαια που ειναι οχι ουτοπια ,αλλα υπεροχο σαν ιδεα ,θα ηταν η δημιουργια τεραστιων χωρων κλεισμενων στο θολο απο διχτυ (που να περικλειουν δεντρα ) οπου καναρινια θα ζουνε στην ουσια ,σαν σε μια μικρη Εδεμ  και ο κοσμος θα μπορουσε και αυτα ,ισως και ιθαγενη εκτροφης ,να τα παρατηρει μεσα απο διαδρομους διελευσης ,να ζουνε και να ζευγαρωνουν

----------


## mparoyfas

> *Αυτο βεβαια που ειναι οχι ουτοπια ,αλλα υπεροχο σαν ιδεα ,θα ηταν η δημιουργια τεραστιων χωρων κλεισμενων στο θολο απο διχτυ (που να περικλειουν δεντρα ) οπου καναρινια θα ζουνε στην ουσια ,σαν σε μια μικρη Εδεμ  και ο κοσμος θα μπορουσε και αυτα ,ισως και ιθαγενη εκτροφης ,να τα παρατηρει μεσα απο διαδρομους διελευσης ,να ζουνε και να ζευγαρωνουν*



......εδω με βρήκες! , υπαρχουν τεραστιες περιουσιες στην Κρητη που πανε απο γενια σε γενια και μοιραια θα φτασουν στα χερια μου και κρυφό μου ονειρο να τις παραδώσω έχοντας εφαρμόσει αυτά που περιγράφεις ως ανω , ονειρα ή οχι ο χρονος θα δείξει.

----------


## amastro

Και μόνο η προσπάθεια πραγματοποίησης ενός τέτοιου σχεδίου, επειδή προϋποθέτει να φύγεις από την τερατούπολη και να μείνεις σε ανθρώπινο μέρος, μόνο κερδισμένο θα μπορούσε να σε βγάλει.

----------


## mparoyfas

κλαρωσαμε ολοι μας πιο συντομα απο το αναμενομενο αλλα λιγο η ζεστη λιγο οι εξοδοι με την  Ελενη ξεμύτισαν !

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## mparoyfas

Η περιοδος αναπαραγωγης τελειωσε και εδω σημαίνουμε και εμεις το τελος αυτης , η πρωτη μας γεννα ειναι ειδη σε νεους ιδιοκτήτες στον Στελιο , στο Νεκταριο  στο Χρηστο κλεινοντας λοιπον αφου και η δευτερη γεννα μας απογαλακτίστικε και ανεξάρτητα πλεον τα μικρα κοβουν τις βολτες τους νιωθουμε την αναγκη να ευχαριστίσουμε ολα τα μελη του κλαμπ που με τις συμβουλες τους καθως και φιλους εξω απο το κλαμπ που μου εδειξαν την αλλη οψη του νομισματος αναδεικνειοντας ποσο σωστες ειναι οι τοποθετησεις σας εδω αλλα και ορισμενα μικρα τιπς που κρατησαμε απο εκεινους , ολες οι γνωμες σεβαστες αλλωστε ποσο ευκολα θα φαινοταν το ασπρο αν δεν υπηρχε το μαυρο ?
Η παρεα μας εδω σε ομορφα φτερουγισματα καλο καλοκαιρι σε ολους

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Gardelius

Μάνο και Ελένη συγχαρητήρια !!!!

Σας ευχαριστούμε που ομορφαίνετε την παρέα μας. 

Και του χρόνου με πιο πολλά μικρά & καλό καλοκαίρι.

----------

